# Need advice...



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello all,
So I did something somewhat dumb Saturday morning. I passed a Sheriff who was pulling a trailer. I didn't know until I passed that it was the bomb squad truck and trailer. He was driving 49 in a 55. He pulled me over about 1/2 mile later. He came to my door and told me I insulted him by passing him and why would I ever pass a Sherriffs vehicle. He told me 3 times he was insulted. He let me off with a verbal warning. 
What I didn't know is that he immediately called the owner of my company (I was wearing a company shirt) He ripped into my owner. My owner spoke with me about it this morning and was very cool about it. 
My question is... isn't that a breach of privacy? 
Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> Hello all,
> So I did something somewhat dumb Saturday morning. I passed a Sheriff who was pulling a trailer. I didn't know until I passed that it was the bomb squad truck and trailer. He was driving 49 in a 55. He pulled me over about 1/2 mile later. He came to my door and told me I insulted him by passing him and why would I ever pass a Sherriffs vehicle. He told me 3 times he was insulted. He let me off with a verbal warning.
> What I didn't know is that he immediately called the owner of my company (I was wearing a company shirt) He ripped into my owner. My owner spoke with me about it this morning and was very cool about it.
> My question is... isn't that a breach of privacy?
> Thanks.


Don't be shy about calling the sheriff and explain to him what his deputy did. You insulted him by passing a vehicle that was traveling below the speed limit?

Nice of him to give you a warning for overtaking a vehicle traveling at a slower speed. Didn't know that is a violation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> Hello all,
> So I did something somewhat dumb Saturday morning. I passed a Sheriff who was pulling a trailer. I didn't know until I passed that it was the bomb squad truck and trailer. He was driving 49 in a 55. He pulled me over about 1/2 mile later. He came to my door and told me I insulted him by passing him and why would I ever pass a Sherriffs vehicle. He told me 3 times he was insulted. He let me off with a verbal warning.
> What I didn't know is that he immediately called the owner of my company (I was wearing a company shirt) He ripped into my owner. My owner spoke with me about it this morning and was very cool about it.
> My question is... isn't that a breach of privacy?
> Thanks.


Deputy Sheriff Richard Noggin was evidently having a bad day...


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Preface: I'm not a lawyer, nor legal counsel, nor a paralegal or anything else - just a dude with Google who has seen legal-ese and _kind of _ understands it

Tl;dr = Doesn't seem to be illegal/a legal issue at all. Guy was having a bad day

There isn't really a legal issue in this, pursuant to local/State laws and IAW exemptions listed in The Privacy Act of 1974 which exempts:



> ...police efforts to prevent, control, or reduce crime or to apprehend criminals, and the activities of prosecutors, courts, correctional, probation, pardon, or parole authorities, and which consists of (A) information compiled for the purpose of identifying individual criminal offenders and alleged offenders and consisting only of identifying data and notations of arrests, the nature and disposition of criminal charges, sentencing, confinement, release, and parole and probation status; (B) information compiled for the purpose of a criminal investigation, including reports of informants and investigators, and associated with an identifiable individual; or (C) reports identifiable to an individual compiled at any stage of the process of enforcement of the criminal laws from arrest or indictment through release from supervision.


The Privacy Act of 1974 
This is where that exact verbiage can be found

If it was a matter of investigating, or following-up I _think_ it is totally legal, since that exemption I posted above I take to mean that the police are under no duty to withhold that information as it could've been an actual charge. You MAY have violated something within Iowa Code 321.323A or 321.324 which is a DOT-related law about passing emergency vehicles, I think that means if they're stopped but you know how legal-ese issues are. Move Over or Slow Down - Iowa DOT

I think the dude was being a choad...

I suppose you could dig into civil liberty laws, but if nothing came of it I would leave it along.

One of the REAL cops/legal people on this forum can advise better than I


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

If your story is as you tell it then the deputy was out of line. Had he just let you off with a verbal warning I would have said just let it go but since he called your boss you should return the favor and call his boss.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let it go , I didn't get a ticket , you didn't get in trouble at work , chalk it up , move on . JMHO .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> Let it go , I didn't get a ticket , you didn't get in trouble at work , chalk it up , move on . JMHO .


That was my initial reaction too but after thinking about it for a second I think he should call on him. If this officer/deputy pulled him over, chewed him out, then tried to get him in trouble with his boss for "disrespecting" him by passing him then he's part of the problem as far as law enforcement goes and needs to change his tune or find a new career. I'm extremely pro police but there are people that can't handle the job or the power that comes with the job and they need to GTFO. Best way to do that is let his boss know, even if nothing happens this time it gives them something on paper to see if its a trend rather than blip on the radar.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

call the sheriff and explain that you observed deputy Richard Noggin having sex (with what looked like an underage child) in the back of a bomb squad trailer when you stopped to check on what was going on he pulled his pistol, cocked the hammer, and started yelling at you.. you thought he was going to kill you.....

if you are not willing to do that then just let it go and blame it on him having a bad day


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Holy Shit .... you have one hell of a pricky sheriff's department there .... purposely calling your boss - in front of you - for an offense that couldn't be more serious than a traffic violation .... that deputy needs to have the riot act read to him by the local DA - not his old buddy the sheriff - definitely abuse of power under the color of authority .... betcha he runs arounds around intimidating ex-husbands for sex favors, collecting debts, fixing tickets and generally acting like an azzhole .... people like him don't do things like that on a singular basis ....

eazy enough to file charges against him - duck soup investigation for the internal rat .... doubt if it gets him fired ... it'll probably take him, taking revenge on you, to nail his hide to the wall - your widow can come by your grave to fill in the details ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You didn't do something silly like pass in a no passing zone or something correct? If you passed legally and with in the speed limit, the deputy is the one who needs reprimanded. If I was in the right I would have told him to get off my property and stay off unless he has a warrant. Not a good way to make and keep friends but just because you have authority does not excuse the improper exercise of it. Now if you did something not ok, then leave sleeping dogs lie as you got a tongue lashing as opposed to a citation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would return the favor and file a complaint that you were detained without reasonable suspicion. Ask if all of his deputies are in the habit of disregarding the 4th amendment. I would also ask if defamation of character is a habit with his department. Way, way out of line.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Mr Bob Squad boy was driving 49 in a 55. I passed him, set the cruise at 60. He claimed I was going faster than 67 because he tried to catch up to me. Mr Bomb Squad needs to get his speedometer checked.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Should have asked him why he was driving so slow, distracted while texting, watching porn or eating donuts?? Causing a road hazard and blocking traffic by driving so slow. Dang near caused an accident driving along without his flashers on. 

That's the one BIG problem I have with cop's. No matter what, your wrong and they are ALWAYS right.

By turning the other cheek and letting the prick get away with it. Your just empowering him to continue with this behavior. POLITELY talk to the sheriff or chief and bring up the subject. As a public safety issue.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sheriffs are elected, right? Choose the battles you can win.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> Mr Bob Squad boy was driving 49 in a 55. I passed him, set the cruise at 60. He claimed I was going faster than 67 because he tried to catch up to me. Mr Bomb Squad needs to get his speedometer checked.


the cop can say whatever he wants about your driving - that will always be at his discretion and his ability to lie .... what the real issue is him calling your employer in a blatant attempt to discredit and possibly get you reprimanded or fired - that's just freaking outrageous behavior .... in most states an individual's driving report is confidential and needs a granted release for an employer or insurance company to access ... even when a company's vehicle was involved, a police agency isn't allowed to break that confidential right to privacy ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I would have asked if the insult was a misdemeanor or a felony.

This is why I have dashcams in my vehicles.

Call the deputy up and ask if he wants to call and tattle to your spouse. Your parents. Your children. Your pastor. Your neighbors. Your doctor. Your paperboy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

If the situation was as reported..would say the deputy was way out of line. Now if he was using flashing lights or something..would be a horse of different color. Bet the high sherifff could figger it out. They dont get elected by being stoopid. lol. Most times. The old pyromanic who put on our bomb training always said.."If you see me running..best try to keep up." He did not mention not trying to pass him in a car.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I would say the deputy was embarrassed, having to pull the trailer. He might have been late, and dwelling on his tiny unit. 
Sounds like he has an ego problem that's gonna stick with him. I would track him down, try to tun into him at the store or the bar or when he is jogging. Kiss his ass and get the rapid dog on your side, that way when you have that neighbor with the loud stereo....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> ........ get the rapid dog on your side............


...............................................:vs_worry:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> Hello all,
> So I did something somewhat dumb Saturday morning. I passed a Sheriff who was pulling a trailer. I didn't know until I passed that it was the bomb squad truck and trailer. He was driving 49 in a 55. He pulled me over about 1/2 mile later. He came to my door and told me I insulted him by passing him and why would I ever pass a Sherriffs vehicle. He told me 3 times he was insulted. He let me off with a verbal warning.
> What I didn't know is that he immediately called the owner of my company (I was wearing a company shirt) He ripped into my owner. My owner spoke with me about it this morning and was very cool about it.
> My question is... isn't that a breach of privacy?
> Thanks.


 you and your boss have a valid complaint. Sheriff bomb squad had no business ripping into your boss about your driving. Also, insulting a cop is not probable cause for a car stop. If you and your boss make the complaint together, bomb boy will be in a world of trouble. If he doesn't get fired, the sheriff himself will rip into him real good. Just make sure you and your boss have your stories together and make sure you tell them that you are looking into getting a lawyer to sue the sheriff's office if bomb boy don't apologize to you and your boss.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> Hello all,
> So I did something somewhat dumb Saturday morning. I passed a Sheriff who was pulling a trailer. I didn't know until I passed that it was the bomb squad truck and trailer. He was driving 49 in a 55. He pulled me over about 1/2 mile later. He came to my door and told me I insulted him by passing him and why would I ever pass a Sherriffs vehicle. He told me 3 times he was insulted. He let me off with a verbal warning.
> What I didn't know is that he immediately called the owner of my company (I was wearing a company shirt) He ripped into my owner. My owner spoke with me about it this morning and was very cool about it.
> My question is... isn't that a breach of privacy?
> Thanks.


Personally I would consult a lawyer and at the very least have him write a letter to the appropriate party.

Just curious.....were u in a company vehicle ?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Get you a fakebook account and go on their precious Facebook page and have some fun. Nothing illegal about that.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bomb squad truck pulling a bomb container trailer? No emergency lights on?

Sounds like he was pissed off to start with, probably got stuck working Saturday in training.

Most likely did not write a ticket for a couple reasons, First I don't think he had a citation book in the truck.

The second his boss might want to know why he was making a stop that should be left to traffic division, 

driving the bomb truck means driving the bomb truck nothing more..

The offense would have to be pretty egregious to warrant non assigned to traffic officer to conduct a stop, and not some piss ass speeding offense.

Further, he projected his anger on to your boss hoping to get you into trouble because he could do nothing to you himself.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

#YosemiteSamLivesMatter


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I would have told Barney Fife to pound sand! First of all you didn't break the law if what you say is true. 

Second the deputy was actually impeding traffic if he was doing 49 in a 55.

Third the sheriff is a elected office. Id raise hell but then again Im naturally a hell raiser!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Answering a couple questions..
I was not in a company vehicle. 
The Sherriff bomb squad dude knows my boss/owner. My owner is high up in the local fire dept.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> Answering a couple questions..
> I was not in a company vehicle.
> The Sherriff bomb squad dude knows my boss/owner. My owner is high up in the local fire dept.


Crap. The local FD.

See, that brings politics into the picture.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd send a complaint as well. I have the utmost respect for LEO's who honorably and admirably perform their duties. However even the best cop can have a bad day which might cause him or her to do something they otherwise wouldn't do. It's up to us to keep those in power accountable to the laws they are there to enforce. Just because someone has a badge that doesn't mean they're above the law.

At the ambulance company I work at there are several hot heads who basically think that just because they've been around for forever and they shout the loudest that their word is law and they can do whatever they want. The only reason they get away with it is because people don't call them out on their BS. It should be the same with any Law Enforcement agency.

Vigilance is everyone's responsibility. If you see something say something.


----------

